# Best Themed Names Contest!



## Tank Gurl

*This is NOT an official BettaFish.com contest! The staff are NOT involved in anyway.*

*Best Themed Names!*
*Contest ends 11/12/13 =)*

This is a "*NO PRIZE*" contest, sorry everyone, it's just for fun. Hope you enjoy!

Now's your chance to explain the meanings behind your Bettas names and to let out your inner geek. =)

For example, 9 of my 10 bettas are named after the characters first and last names from a show called Archer...
*Cyril
Figgis
Woodhouse
Wee Baby Seamus
Kane
Krieger
Trinette 
McGoon 
Gillette*

My tenth Betta is too young to determine gender, so its nameless at the moment, but will be named after the show as well. =)

I would love to see photos with each Betta name entered, but not necessary if there is 15 entries! =)

*Contest Rules*
*One entry per person
There must be at least 3 names of Bettas you currently have that follow a theme
You may list as many names as you want/can
Only Bettas, unless it is part of the theme*
​

Winners based on creativity, humor and how well you follow your theme

Thanks for playing! =)


----------



## Elvette Emmett

Ok so mine girls are family channel characters
So I have:
KP short for Kim Possibe(Kim Possible)
Shego(Kim Possible)
Lilo(Lilo and Stitch)
Yzma(Emperor's new groove)
Fang( Dave the barbarian)
Penny( Proud family) 
Pics are in order of names


----------



## Tank Gurl

Awesome Elvette, love all of them! I love Kim Possible! I totally forgot about that show! Thank you for playing!! =)


----------



## hollyk

My bettas are all named for characters in British literature. We have:
Pip- from Charles Dickens' "Great Expectations" (I'm working on buying him an "Estella," who Pip was in love with in that book, as a potential mate so I can breed him.)
Becky Sharp- from Thackeray's "Vanity Fair"
Othello, Desdemona, and Iago from Shakespeare's "Othello"

Oh yeah, and there's Captain Jack Sparrow, who doesn't exactly fit with the theme. But I found him at Walmart with advanced fin rot, and he only had 1 eye, so I wanted a piratey type name for him! lol


----------



## Elvette Emmett

Hehe love Jack sparrow <3


----------



## Emmakay31

Oooh! I love this!
All of mine are Holes and Hey Arnold themed!
I have:
For the Hey Arnold Crew:
Arnold
Gerald
Stinky Pete
Sid
For the Holes Crew
Hector
Stanley
Arm Pits
Hector and Arnold are the only bettas though... lol he rest are mickey mouse platties and various fishes that I forgot the name of! Each crew has their own respective tank of course.


----------



## Tank Gurl

hollyk! Those are well thought of names, very wise and creative. I have no clue who they are, besides Jack Sparrow ahaha! But he can be entered in the contest!

Emmakay31! I totally forgot about Hey Arnold, brings back memories! And no worries about them not all being bettas, they are part of a theme! =)

Thank you for playing! Its fun to see where's people inspiration comes from for naming their fishies! Love it


----------



## hollyk

Haha, thanks everyone! I do love my Jack Sparrow! He's my second fave betta, after Pip. Don't tell any of them that I choose favorites, though! ;-)


----------



## madyjane

female bettas: aerial, Rapunzel, Cinderella, Merida and jasmine because there my little princesses 
Aladdin (Aladdin)
Hamish (brave)
stitch ( lilo and stitch)
prince Eric ( the little mermaid)
Spiderman
grumpy cat
lemongrab (adventure time)
crooked (petco baby betta with a weird looking spine cant tell gender
peter (peter pan)
maximus (tangled)
Rufus (Kim impossible)


----------



## kjnewcome

My boys:

*Calcifer *(my daughter named him after a cartoon, Howl's Moving Castle)
*Elvis* (needs no explanation)
*Prince* (the singer)
*Tango* (no clue, just sounded good)
*Leroy* (no reason, it just popped into my head while I was sitting in the drive thru at McDs)
*Pete* (Because everyone needs a pet named Pete)
*Tim* (He's ffabulous so I named him after Tim Gunn..lol)
*King Pumpernickle* (My 9 yr old named him)
*Bubba* (Because he's a big boy)
*Shimmer* (My 9 yr olds betta, he shinny) 
*Purnurple* (He's purple and my 9 yr old love Si Robertson)
*Clyde* (no reason)

My ladies: All have something to do with flowers

*Blossom
Lilly
Rosie
Carnation
Ivy
Violet
*


----------



## madyjane

all the names are based off there personalitys and sometimes color


----------



## madyjane

wow just relised how many bettas I have and is still thinking about the cellopane by I saw at the pet store yesterday


----------



## madyjane

and another ct and delta that was there


----------



## Tank Gurl

Madyjane! I love those names, brings me back to my childhood. I love Hamish! Just watched that movie for the first time the other day. =)
P.S. You should totally go get them! More to add to the contest ;D

kjnewcome! I love all your boys' names! I seriously adore your girls' names, I just picture all these girly bettas frolicking around in their tanks. So cute! 

Thank you for playing! This is fun! =D


----------



## kjnewcome

Tank Gurl said:


> Madyjane! I love those names, brings me back to my childhood. I love Hamish! Just watched that movie for the first time the other day. =)
> P.S. You should totally go get them! More to add to the contest ;D
> 
> kjnewcome! I love all your boys' names! I seriously adore your girls' names, I just picture all these girly bettas frolicking around in their tanks. So cute!
> 
> Thank you for playing! This is fun! =D


Thanks! I'll have to post pictures of my girls. They are so fun to watch, some really have an attitude. lol


----------



## Tree

Oooh this will be fun! 

I have cartoon network names for my bettas. 

*Mojo Jojo* from the power puff girls.

*Aku* from Samurai Jack

* Dee Dee* from Dexters lab. (soon to have a female betta tomorrow I hope.) 

Passed away bettas names were

*Johny Bravo* from well Johny Bravo
*Bloo* from fosters home for imaginary friends.


----------



## Tank Gurl

Tree said:


> Oooh this will be fun!
> 
> I have cartoom network names for my bettas.
> 
> *Mojo Jojo* from the power puff girls.
> 
> *Aku* from Samurai Jack
> 
> * Dee Dee* from Dexters lab. (soon to have a female betta tomorrow I hope.)
> 
> Passed away bettas names were
> 
> *Johny Bravo* from well Johny Bravo
> *Bloo* from fosters home for imaginary friends.


Oh my gosh! Dexters Lab and Johnny Bravo!!! Heck yes! Love love love it! Didn't think this contest would be a walk down memory lane.


----------



## Tree

Tank Gurl said:


> Oh my gosh! Dexters Lab and Johnny Bravo!!! Heck yes! Love love love it! Didn't think this contest would be a walk down memory lane.



IKR? it all started when my sister Tammy forced to name one of the bettas that I got without her approval. XD it stuck ever since and now Dee Dee will be the next name of my female. Hehe


----------



## razorfish

I call him *Avatar*.
He's blue and looks like the native Na'vi of the movie Avatar.


----------



## carrohason

My sister named all of her bettas after Kpop idols.

The Girls: Minzey, Dara, and Bom.
The Boys: Taemin and Ren.

(I also have a theme, but only one betta of my own right now).


----------



## Zitha

My betta is named from one of my favorites in the manga "One piece"


----------



## MsAqua

Lemme see here: Greek mythological figures!!

*Athena:* Greek goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration, civilization, law and justice, just warfare, mathematics, strength, strategy, the arts, crafts, and skill.
*Triton:* the messenger of the sea. He is the son of Poseidon and Amphitrite, god and goddess of the sea respectively.
*Selene:* is the goddess of the moon. She is the daughter of the Titans Hyperion and Theia, and sister of the sun-god Helios, and of Eos, goddess of the dawn.
*Phoenix:* I was thinking more along the lines of the mythological bird but Phoenix is the eponym of Phoenicia, was a son of Agenor and Telephassa, brother of Cadmus, Cilix and Europa.​


----------



## Tree

Tree said:


> Oooh this will be fun!
> 
> I have cartoon network names for my bettas.
> 
> *Mojo Jojo* from the power puff girls.
> 
> *Aku* from Samurai Jack
> 
> * Dee Dee* from Dexters lab. (soon to have a female betta tomorrow I hope.)
> 
> Passed away bettas names were
> 
> *Johny Bravo* from well Johny Bravo
> *Bloo* from fosters home for imaginary friends.


So I got a male instead of a female betta. ^^; And is name will be *Mandark *


----------



## TaylerHill

*My Three Stooges!*

My Three Stooges:

The first picture is of Larry, the second of Moe, and the third of Curly!

Curly started the theme, he was named Curly due to his curled top fin, so that's how I came up with Larry and Moe for the other two.


----------



## Tank Gurl

Hello everyone! So sorry i haven't kept up on this thread!

Tree, what does IKR stand for? Im still new to the lingo, haha. Sorry you didn't get the female, but I love your new males name!

Razorfish, I like the name, but i cant see a photo, did you attach one?

carrohason, i have no clue what kpop is, haha, I like the name Minzey, i shall google it and find out!

Zitha, i like the two names for one fish, i love when people name their fish like race horses or give them last names, too cute!

MsAqua, i love love love those names! I love mythology! When my husband and i have kids we have two mythological names picked out. =)

TaylerHill, those are the cutest 3 stooges ive ever seen!

Thank you all for playing! Glad i decided to run this contest for 3 weeks! =)


----------



## PetMania

*The main crew:*

Apollo- blue HM male
Athena/Athose- red cambodian VT female
Hercules- pink & purple multi-color VT male
Zeus- salmon & pink bi-color HMDT male


----------



## Tank Gurl

Yay PetMania, more mythological names!! <3


----------



## PetMania

;-) Thinking about naming my next one Echo or Aphrodite


----------



## Tank Gurl

Just get two so you can use both names ;-) haha


----------



## PetMania

I gues I know what I'm naming my females :lol:


----------



## Tree

Tank Gurl said:


> Tree, what does IKR stand for? Im still new to the lingo, haha. Sorry you didn't get the female, but I love your new males name!


It means, "I know Right" took me a while to figure that out too. XD


----------



## Tank Gurl

Those are awesome names for your females PetMania!

Tree, ooooooh!!! Gotchya! Thank you! Haha, i need to get with the program! =)


----------



## PetMania

I was thinking of naming my sorority girls after MLP. Yeah, I kinda like MLP. The names are adorable. The Greek mythology (no offense) is getting a bit stale, and I am running out of names that I will remember or can pronounce lol


----------



## Tank Gurl

PetMania said:


> I was thinking of naming my sorority girls after MLP. Yeah, I kinda like MLP. The names are adorable. The Greek mythology (no offense) is getting a bit stale, and I am running out of names that I will remember or can pronounce lol


MLP, is that My Little Pony? I haven't heard about that show in forever. I cant even remember any of the names.

No offense taken! I totally undertstand. Sometimes while reading mythology, i just kinda of go jbvlbsfjbdslu in my head on some names, haha!!! =) 

I love all names from all origins, cultures etc. I just have two Greek mythological names chosen for my future children. =) And two non Greek names.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, My Little Pony. Or I could do candy-themed names like Skittles, Mints, or Truffles. 
Even bird names would be cool, too. Raven, pheonix, robin, or sparrow.......


----------



## Tank Gurl

Haha those are awesome, love the candy names!

I almost went with furniture like, Lamp, Couch etc, or cell phone brand names like, android , iPod, LG etc. But i went with my fave show Archer, more names to choose form.


----------



## PetMania

I might have to check that show out. Gillette and Seamus are pretty unique


----------



## Tank Gurl

Its a great show! You should check it out. Let me know what you think =)


----------



## PetMania

Will do. BTW, how are you feeling?


----------



## Tank Gurl

Tons better, was able to eat something besides ritz crackers today, thank you so much for asking!!! =D


----------



## Aluyasha

I have had many bettas in the past. Some named after people, some with made up names, ect..
I did have one themed group before, Roman Emperors:
Caligula – Yellow Butterfly pattern male HM
Claudius – Yellow w/black tips male VT
Tiberius – Black body red finned male VT
Vespasian – White/red/teal marbled male DTHMPK
Trajan – Orange male CT
Caracalla – Solid red male VT


----------



## hollyk

Where's Augustus?!! :shock:


----------



## PetMania

Oh, TankGurl, I almost forgot. I am going to name some future bettas in memory of the bettas from that one blog:

Lady Liberty
Freedom
Red, White & Blue
Survivor


----------



## Aluyasha

hollyk said:


> Where's Augustus?!! :shock:


 I also had no Julius. lol I guess I will just have to get more bettas to fill the names.


----------



## hollyk

Aluyasha said:


> I also had no Julius. lol I guess I will just have to get more bettas to fill the names.


Oh my goodness, no Julius?! You definitely need more bettas! Your life is incomplete! ;-)


----------



## Zitha

Tank Gurl said:


> Zitha, i like the two names for one fish, i love when people name their fish like race horses or give them last names, too cute!


His name is Red-Haired Shanks, or mostly just Shanks, and his namebrother is a badas pirate captain from the manga "One Piece"


----------



## Aluyasha

hollyk said:


> Oh my goodness, no Julius?! You definitely need more bettas! Your life is incomplete! ;-)


 Just got a DTHM betta that I named Julius. Now I just need an Augustus. lol


----------



## hollyk

Aluyasha said:


> Just got a DTHM betta that I named Julius. Now I just need an Augustus. lol


YAY! Good job- congrats! If you're buying extra bettas to complete your named collection, I think you deserve to win this contest. lol :lol:


----------



## alyssaanne

My boys are Niko and Nori.  Niko was my first and I thought he deserved a fighter name so he got Niko which is a name originally derived from "victory" in Greek, although it has many variants. Nori took almost 2 months to get his name. He's a complete spazz, so I wanted something quirky that still fit with Niko. also I wanted something "green". I threw around the names pistachio (quite a lot), peppermint, basil, limon (pronounced leemoan. lol), and then Nori finally hit. If you enjoy sushi you know what nori is. 

heres Niko stealing snail food lol










and Nori stealing shrimp food. hes a tail biter unfortunately. :/


----------



## alyssaanne

I forgot to add my theme. I guess it would be just starting with "n"s for now. also four letters.:lol:


----------



## Batgirl222

My VTs: I LOVE Tim Burton so that's why they are named these.
*Sparky (dog from Frankenweenie) 
*Zero (ghost dog from Nightmare Before Christmas) 

My DTs: Me and friend were watching this and the names stuck. 
*Mowgli and Bageera (The Jungle Book)


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, Time Burton is pretty awesome! I was wondering.....are you a Batman fan by any chance? lol


----------



## Tank Gurl

I am loving all of these names you guys!! This is so much fun! 

There is still plenty of time to enter if you haven't yet. Contest ends 11/12/13!

I have named my baby betta Riley and my female CT Lana, both names are form Archer. 

Since we are on page 2! Im going to re-post the contest rules for your convenience. 

*Contest Rules
One entry per person
There must be at least 3 names of Bettas you currently have that follow a theme
You may list as many names as you want/can
Only Bettas, unless it is part of the theme​*


----------



## Player 2

Just sharing for fun....

Sheldon was named because he was so picky about his food he reminded me of Big Bang's Sheldon cooper. After four kinds of food he settled on Hikari pellets and sometimes he will eat bloodworms.


----------



## Moonshine357

My girls in the sorority are:
Pinkie Pie, Twilight, Sparkle, Rarity, Scootaloo and Fluttershy. 

In my divided ten I have hank and Heisenberg. Hiesenberg's side has blue clear rocks hidden everywhere.


----------



## Batgirl222

Lol yes petmania I'm a HUGE Batman fan. I had a Bane and a Joker but they both died recently. It's a borderline obsession lol.


----------



## PetMania

Awe, I'm sorry. But I am a serious Batman fan as well. Watched Batman Begins 15 times last week. 

Thinking about naming my sorority after Batman characters: Harley, Batgirl, Ivy, Catfish (Catwoman)........something like that :3 

Hehe, if you have another name contest, I'll definetly enter with those!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Well today I answered a CL ad for a betta up for adoption. So...I finally got my Augustus!


----------



## PetMania

Tank Gurl, may I please change my entry? I am getting rid of some of my bettas, and naming a Chinese Empress sorority. 
1. Yi Jiang (Ying) 
2. Lu Zhi (ZiZi) 
3. Zhang Yan (Yanzy) 
4. Wang Zhi (Wang)
5. Chen Jiao (Chenji) 
6. Yang Yan (Yang)
7. Jing Jang (Jojo) 
8. Zhao (Zee) 
9. Fu 
I also am getting a male betta named Komodo, which does go with the Chinese theme as well.


----------



## hollyk

Aluyasha said:


> Well today I answered a CL ad for a betta up for adoption. So...I finally got my Augustus!


Yay! Congrats! :-D


----------



## Haleigh

My bettas are/have all been named after Classical mythology and history. (I'm a Classical Studies major). They are:

1. Pontus Rex
2. General Agrippa
3. Emperor Catullus
4. HRH Prince Helios Remus of Whales


----------



## Tree

So I changed my boys names. XD 

old names were 
Mandark
Mojo 
Aku

New names:
Sardine
Anchovy
Tuna

the reason why the change, My sister has her named Sushi. Buhahahaha! XD


----------



## Tank Gurl

Hello everyone and thank you all for playing! This is tons of fun!

Aluyasha, I love the Roman emperor theme, Vespasian is awesome!

alyssaanne, i like your theme, four letter names starting with the letter N, love that concept. 

PLayer 2, Ive never seen The Big Bang Theory, i need to start watching TV more haha.

Moonshine357, your females names are cute, i like Scootaloo. Are all those names from something in particular, like a show or book? Fluttershy is awesome too!

PetMania, do you currently have all 9 females for the names you listed? If you do, then i'll let you change your entry =) I dont think there's a chinese theme entry yet.

Haleigh, first off, love how your spell your name! Second, i love that you named your fish after something you do in your everyday life. HRH Prince Helios Remus of Whales is too cool!!

Tree, okie dokie, Sardine, Anchovy and Tuna is your new entry. Those are awesomely funny names! Will there be a Salmon in the furture? Haha!

Thank you all for playing! One more week to enter!


----------



## Tree

Buahahhahahahaa! Salmon XD maybe... but my older sister said if she sees one more fish, she is going to put them all together and watch them fight. D= she woudntt dare but I understood her threat. XD


----------



## PetMania

Tank Gurl said:


> PetMania, do you currently have all 9 females for the names you listed? If you do, then i'll let you change your entry =) I dont think there's a chinese theme entry yet.


Nevermind then........... I only have 1 of them right now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh...well I guess I'll enter! My main theme of names are all from Marvel Comics!

Present fish:
Mercury, Aero, Steve (Captain America), Hawkeye, Phoenix (Jean Grey), Aurora, Stardust, Lady Deathstrike, Firestar, Catseye, Snowbird

Past Fish:
Tony (Iron Man), Emma Frost, Amara (Magma), Mystique, Gambit, Jarvis, Lynx, Raven, and Shadowcat.

I also have my two artists; Rembrandt and Matisse but I don't think they count as a 'group' though since there were only two lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Most of ours are named after (mostly) obscure mythological/theological/literary beings. *Ember, Moo-stash, Smile, and Aru are the odd ones out.

Current bettas:
Aru*
Dantalion
Ryu
Bartimaeus
Smile*
Phoenix
Moo-stash*
Raijin
Viserion
Valefar
Rusalki
Ember*
Kirjava
Selene
Zephyr
Hyperion
Paimon


----------



## Emmakay31

Oops, didn't realize I had already entered.... IGNORE THIS POST IT IS NOT THE POST YOU'RE LOOKING FOR......


----------



## Phantom Miria

Moonshine357 said:


> My girls in the sorority are:
> Pinkie Pie, Twilight, Sparkle, Rarity, Scootaloo and Fluttershy.


So much win!!!  /)


----------



## Aluyasha

So my husband surprised me with a new betta! Now I have another Roman Emperor name to add to my theme.
Here is Vitellius!


----------



## BettahBehBeh

I didn't read through them all, but I have two bettas:

Rocky Balbetta
and
Finn Diesel


----------



## Khaleesi

Themed names are what I do best! I had a white male named viserion, and a red girl named Rheagal. I may get a Drogon soon, but don't know how my girl will react. Also, the snail is named Hodor and the ghost shrimp are all Whitewalkers, since I can't tell them apart.


----------



## EstroJen

Ours are *Lollipop* & *Freddie (#2)*.
Freddie #1 was actually named *Freddie Mercury* cuz he was red & I wanted a red theme so I thought of a thermometer but I think I'd already mentioned Freddie & my son liked it. Plus who doesn't love a good Queen song? Lollipop is sort of candy-colored as you can see in my avatar. It was my son's idea. He loves the song. We got him 6 days before Halloween & really wanted to name him *Frankenfish* but my son didn't like it & I do think Lollipop suits him.


----------



## Tank Gurl

OK everyone!! The contest has ended!!! I am deliberating with my husband and I will announce the winner shortly!!!!! 

Thanks to everyone for playing! This has been tons of fun!

=)


----------



## Tank Gurl

*Congratulations!!!*

*ALUYASHA* with her Roman Emperors!!!!!
Caligula – Yellow Butterfly pattern male HM
Claudius – Yellow w/black tips male VT
Tiberius – Black body red finned male VT
Vespasian – White/red/teal marbled male DTHMPK
Trajan – Orange male CT
Caracalla – Solid red male VT

Those are amazingly awesome names!!!!!! 

Thank you everyone for playing! All your betta names are awesome!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tank Gurl

.....


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you so much! I never win anything. lol


----------



## Tank Gurl

Aluyasha said:


> Thank you so much! I never win anything. lol


Your very welcome and I guess it was just your time to win!! My husband and I loved the names you chose. They are very strong and awesome names! Congrats!!


----------



## Tree

Aluyasha said:


> Thank you so much! I never win anything. lol



now you have 8D congratulations! <3 <3 <3


----------

